# "Funny" story about my ex



## Andi (Mar 23, 2006)

I donÂ´t know if anyone still remembers this (Charmaine does for sure, I know that) but a year ago I was in love with this guy (Larry) from the US. I had met him on a prior stay with my hostparents and we spent 2 weeks together. so a year ago I went back (he bought my plane ticket) and stayed with him. things were weird and I knew something was wrong but he didnÂ´t tell me.

so I went back home, pretty much heartbroken already. no e-mail or call from him for 2 weeks. then a mutual friend emails me and sais he got engaged. to a girl who you could describe as the worst possible catch on earth. LOL. and I found out he had sex with her while I was in town, when I spent the night at a friendÂ´s house because he had to "drive to a job thing thatÂ´s far away so I have to spend the night in a motel on the way there"...considering I didnÂ´t sleep with anyone for 4 months (so that means since I met him on my prior stay) to wait on him that really SUCKED.

so I didnÂ´t hear from him. until last week. I got on ICQ (instant messenger) to talk to my brother. I totally forgot I hadnÂ´t been oon ICQ for a year and me and Larry had always talked on there. so all of sudden heÂ´s online and starts chit-chatting as if nothing ever happened. my current bf (aka the love of my life and the greatest guy I ever met) was there and got so pissed that Larry had the guts to just act like weÂ´re best buddies now.

I decided to talk to him a bit until he got comfortable and I acted like IÂ´m not pissed anymore. I wanted to get him to open up and be honest and tell me why he cheated on me and why in the world he didnÂ´t have the guts to tell me. in the meantime I called my bf and another friend of mine and they were both like "andrea why are you wasting your time. all he wants is sex, trust us". I couldnÂ´t believe it. I still had hopes that there is something good in this guy"

so I found out he is quote: "sorta engaged" to the same girl. but he said "she lives 5 states away cause IÂ´m the military now and I do what I want". I decided to play along and told him IÂ´d be back in the US in July and thatÂ´s when heÂ´ll be on leave too. I acted like I wanted him back and how great the sex was and blabla. he ended up saying "IÂ´ll have to tell my fiance something but we should definitely meet....iÂ´d definitely be tempted by you...i thought about you a lot lately...I canÂ´t stop thinking of you...youÂ´re so hot" and BLABLABLA.

that was finally enough for me. I had my answer. he still didnÂ´t change. I emailed my friend in the US about this and she was beyond shocked. her reply was "heÂ´s such a pig and a dirty liar. he is MARRIED now!!!"

the "funny" thing about this..and this seriously amused me, and thatÂ´s the reason why IÂ´m laughing about this.

he had the plan to cheat on his wife with me only a year after he cheated on me with his future wife!!!! :laughno: :laughno:


----------



## Laura (Mar 23, 2006)

I remember that jerk Andi! I pity his poor wife..


----------



## Andi (Mar 23, 2006)

I donÂ´t. the have been a "couple" multiple times before they got engaged and both cheated on each other during these times. and she was engaged to another guy and still had sex with Larry, then broke off the engagement ONE day before getting engaged to Larry.

:laughing: ...I hope they grow up one day


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank goodness you're with an awesome guy now.


----------



## Eva121 (Mar 23, 2006)

Jeez, what an a**hole...

You're much better off now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh, good riddance!

I'm glad you found your perfect guy!


----------



## Laura (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh.. i didnt know all that! They deserve each other so. Its sad though


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 23, 2006)

that was one of the most beautiful stories i have ever heard.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

i remember him! what a jerkoff! he's so stupid.

i'm glad you've moved on! i know what you mean, though, about how you just had to keep talking to him. i'd like closure even though i've moved on!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello all-

Never ceases to amaze me how stupid men are when it comes to infidelity. I don't condone chaeting by eaither sex but I saw a bumper sticker once that said,"Girls cheat,boys get caught." I don't know if that's true all the time but when I hear some of the stories men come up with, it seems like it...lol


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 23, 2006)

What an imbicile he is! I'm glad you got closure and I'm glad he's out of your life.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 23, 2006)

Good thing he's out of your life :clap


----------



## Andi (Mar 23, 2006)

totally. I had "forgotten" about him, meaning I didnÂ´t pick out my brains anymore to find out why he treated me like that. but then when we started messaging it all came back up and I still needed my answer.

and yeah STUPID describes him perfectly. I guess he thought IÂ´d never find out that heÂ´s married, not just engaged. I mean come on, IÂ´m best friends with his best friendÂ´s wife!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 23, 2006)

Yikes! That's so crazy! He has some nerve! I'm glad you got out of it. I mean the heart break part is terrible and I'm sorry about that. however it saved you much more pain later. I'm glad you can look at it with a sence of humor. I need to do that more often. Very Lady like!

Luv Anne-Marie


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

what a low life! shes prob cheating on him so they both deserve each other!


----------



## Andi (Mar 23, 2006)

IÂ´m pretty sure she is. god why do some people even get married? I donÂ´t get it!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

i think thats a question that will never be answered!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 24, 2006)

Andrea,

I'm glad you got closure..well, you got more than closure..you got an up-close and personal look at a situation that for sure you don't want to be a part of ever again.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 25, 2006)

EWW!! What a nasty dog of a man!!

Glad you got some closure Andi, I know how it feels to get some and to realize the choices that you made were certainly the right ones... Good for you! You are much better off with your b/f than LARRY the Loser!!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Mar 27, 2006)

What a dickwad...........karmas a witch. Whenever I've been betrayed by someone I always think of that! Good for you though.I'm glad you got closure!


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

You are much better without this loser! I don't get why people like this get married either, it sounds like he is in a sort of "open marriage". Its crazy, is it for the joining of money or what? For instance, there is this Russian NBA player, Andrei Kirilenko and he is married to this popular Russian pop singer (who many guys think is quite pretty), and she gives him once a year (I believe) to cheat on her. How stupid! :wacko:


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> he's such a jerk


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so glad you're with someone who truly deserves you and appreciates your worth. Larry is going to get what's coming to him. What goes around comes around. And if they keep sleeping around like that they're going to give each other a couple diseases to remind them of their extra-marital romps.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

awww!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG! What a di*k!!


----------

